# Yesterday at the Map of Stone



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, pics to be followed later.

Arivas and I went to Mapa de Piedra near the Nevado de Toluca site yesterday. I picked him up in front of the Auditorio Nacional. I got a bit early (2 minutes or so) and he was already there. We put his bike and went for Toluca. We had some options, I let Arivas decide and we went to Mapa de Piedra

We left the Outtie in the intersection from the highway to Valle de Bravo and Nevado de toluca. There were several Quekas huts there, and we left the car there.

There were like 4 kms from there to Mapa de Piedra, which is right at the highway. The first section was a sandy fireroad, nothing intresting but with nice trees around us. Then we went through a small town and some panbol courts, and then the climb started.

After a section of a dry riverbed, we entered the forest. After a warning of climbing from Arivas, the trees felt like the guardians of climbing hell. I walked part of it. We got to a sembradío and decided to make the painfull loop rather than the not-so-painfull one. I'm glad we did it, we had a lot of nice trails over there. Some tough climbs, also there was a part very similar to Desierto de los Leones, but without people and some climbing, and some descending sections.

Overall I liked it a lot.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cool that you guys got out for a ride... 

I just hit the office (yeah, by noon) and man, you don't know how happy I am to have some sweat on me today... As you may know when you have fever, you don't sweat at all.

I'm feeling weak, but actually fine. I'm not feeling bad anymore.

Let's do something next weekend. I'm chomping at the bit for a ride!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

When you have fever you sweat like crazy.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> When you have fever you sweat like crazy.


No, you don't.

Actually you sweat when the fever goes away.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I sweat when I have fever.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nevertheless I will ask my dad, he is actually a physician and not an ENGINEER.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Nevertheless I will ask my dad, he is actually a physician and not an ENGINEER.


Hey, you're the expert...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Just talking from experience... as I weren't capable of noticing when do I sweat and when I do not..... -____-


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Just talking from experience... as I weren't capable of noticing when do I sweat and when I do not..... -____-


So what does your dad say about it?

Now you got me interested... I've always (from experience too) known that you sweat when fever goes away.

When it starts dropping, then yeah... You sweat bullets. Sweating is to cool you down, fever is to heat you up. But now you have me wondering.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I sweat when I'm fine, when I'm sick, when I'm climbing......

I'd say I sweat like a pig, but pigs don't sweat...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'd say I sweat like a pig, but pigs don't sweat...


OMFG.... I can see Tacu's next post "Pigs do sweat, but I'll ask my cousin the Veterinarian"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I was just in the phone with my dad.

He says you are a dumb fack! 

Nah kidding.... he said that you sweat when you have a fever, and the two purposes a physician recommends you to drink plenty of water is to compensate the loss of water via perspiration and to flush toxins out in urine.

So yes, you DO sweat when having a fever.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> OMFG.... I can see Tacu's next post "Pigs do sweat, but I'll ask my cousin the Veterinarian"


Actually pigs do have a few sweat glands, but they aren't used as temperature regulators.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> He says you are a dumb fack!


He may be right... My mon says so.



tacubaya said:


> he said that you sweat when you have a fever, and the two purposes a physician recommends you to drink plenty of water is to compensate the loss of water via perspiration and to flush toxins out in urine.
> 
> So yes, you DO sweat when having a fever.


Good to know...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Actually pigs do have a few sweat glands, but they aren't used as temperature regulators.


I can live without that info... Thanks.

Actually, we grew pigs at home at one point... Didn't care back then, don't care now.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> I can live without that info... Thanks.
> 
> Actually, we grew pigs at home at one point... Didn't care back then, don't care now.


Don't be a sissy, don't blame me just because your joke didn't work. :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Don't be a sissy, don't blame me just because your joke didn't work. :nono:


I couldn't care any less for that either.

I'm serious... We grew pigs at home and I didn't care for them not now, not today.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bah bah I don't care I don't care.

You sound like a broken record, find something original to say next time.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> OMFG.... I can see Tacu's next post "Pigs do sweat, but I'll ask my cousin the Veterinarian"


haha :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> haha :lol:


you're so effing wrong... didn't you realize that my joke didn't work? sheesh...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> you're so effing wrong... didn't you realize that my joke didn't work? sheesh...


  Indeed.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow... now this forum became a Medical forum and an "all people is wrong except me".... fck!!!!!! This is becoming stupidly non-sense..... whats the purpose of trashing every thought!!!!!! live and let live dude, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dude if it wasn't for me the forum would be dead.

You don't ride anyways, so what are you complaining about


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dude if it wasn't for me the forum would be dead.


Maybe, just maybe, It could be the other way around. I dunno, but i don´t feel like posting anymore when all i can read are threads like this one and the many others in the same line that have been posted lately.



tacubaya said:


> You don't ride anyways, so what are you complaining about


I know you´re kidding with this one. But honestly, what is the point of this attitude. None here doubt your are a smart guy, so no need to look at any opportunity to trash others comments. Smart is cool, smart-ass, not so cool:nono: :nono: .
I am not preaching at you, I am telling you this as a friend.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DUDE


Take a pill.

We are just joking around.......jeez


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rzoz... I can't see the pics... 

I know Arivas has something to brag about...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

so much hostility here


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That guy is a pimp


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Rzoz... I can't see the pics...
> 
> I know Arivas has something to brag about...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeee


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Guys, you have to take me there.

I promise not to get sick!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Rene, anytime, we could se how to make the arrangements. Previous saturday I went to Ocoyoacac, there was this one mile long continuous singletrack that was really awesome, unfortunately we did it as a climb... of course nobody could pedal all of the way and we had to lift our bikes. That side of toluca deserves a lot more exploration! 
Maybe next time you come around we could try "Tuneles" which is more interesting than Mapa, but also more demanding...
Unfortunately around here is XC-land, so maybe kind of difficult to entertain the downhillers... 

El Rivas


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

just to kep this medical thread going...
You sweat when your temperature rises, by cooling the skin your body tends to loose heat, that's the reason doctors apply physical means (cold compresses) to lower the temperature on patients that can't get it down by just sweating.
By the way, guess what animal skin resembles best the human skin, the pig is used when you want to reproduce an experiment related to human skin. 
Salu2.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Hi Rene, anytime, we could se how to make the arrangements. Previous saturday I went to Ocoyoacac, there was this one mile long continuous singletrack that was really awesome, unfortunately we did it as a climb... of course nobody could pedal all of the way and we had to lift our bikes. That side of toluca deserves a lot more exploration!
> Maybe next time you come around we could try "Tuneles" which is more interesting than Mapa, but also more demanding...
> Unfortunately around here is XC-land, so maybe kind of difficult to entertain the downhillers...
> 
> El Rivas


If I get a shuttle, I'm all over it!!

But we can meet at Observatorio, get a bus, do the thing and back.

By what time were you back? (Obnoxious question my wife always makes).

Doc... Thanks for the insight!! :thumbsup: 
My kid and I don't sweat while having fever (or it simply evaporates before we notice, as it happens on hot-dry weather)... is that normal???


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Doc... Thanks for the insight!! :thumbsup:
> My kid and I don't sweat while having fever (or it simply evaporates before we notice, as it happens on hot-dry weather)... is that normal???


You don't notice the sweating, or, the rise in temp is not so high, but that's what lowers the temp normally or should I say physiologically.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> You don't notice the sweating, or, the rise in temp is not so high, but that's what lowers the temp normally or should I say physiologically.


whatever... but the real question... do pig sweat?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> You don't notice the sweating, or, the rise in temp is not so high, but that's what lowers the temp normally or should I say physiologically.


Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Cool, i am pretty sure i rode that same saection at the begining of my Nevado-Valle journey some years ago; i even park in the same part as you did.

I do remeber a rockgarden down a fireroad... well it looked like a rockgarden on my HT with a 70mm crapy frok of the moment. 

Anyways, It is a cool place indeed.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Cool, i am pretty sure i rode that same saection at the begining of my Nevado-Valle journey some years ago; i even park in the same part as you did.
> 
> I do remeber a rockgarden down a fireroad... well it looked like a rockgarden on my HT with a 70mm crapy frok of the moment.
> 
> Anyways, It is a cool place indeed.


How's the shoulder, man?? I hope you've been given the green light very soon!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Rene: It's feasable to make that ride as you described it, the same bus you take to valle can leave us there, depending on how fast you want to ride by 2-3 you could be back at home... 
Ocoyoacac would be easier once I get to explore it a little better as I think it can be done from Marquesa/Valle de los Conejos and there is a bus station close to ocoyoacac, I promise to find an easier way of doing mainly the "rompecuadros" road, there is a church on top of that place and its accesible by car.

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Rene: It's feasable to make that ride as you described it, the same bus you take to valle can leave us there, depending on how fast you want to ride by 2-3 you could be back at home...
> Ocoyoacac would be easier once I get to explore it a little better as I think it can be done from Marquesa/Valle de los Conejos and there is a bus station close to ocoyoacac, I promise to find an easier way of doing mainly the "rompecuadros" road, there is a church on top of that place and its accesible by car.
> 
> El Rivas


Ocoyoacac has some great trails, we don't even have to climb to the Church.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

So what's the 411 on the gathering?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

For the framebreaker you must climb almost all the way to the church, there is also a nice trail going from the church to a small valley. If you start this trails close to the highway you would have to climb a lot to finish...
How familiar are you with this trails? I'm really interested in riding this place more often...

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

it is still on I guess... my shoulder hasn´t recovered yet, but i am hoping it will get better next week. I made a fast braking on the car today and I felt it on my shoulder... bummer!!!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice place!

BTW. Any medic in tha house? I've been sweeting with fever due to a killer cold all this week. I hope to be better the next one.


----------

